# Calling all fashionistas! Identify these jeans!



## trojanpopcorn (Feb 12, 2008)

I am absolutely DESPERATE for a pair of jeans like this.

Are these called 'skinny' jeans?  Because all the skinny jeans I see are a bit longer than this or slightly wider, so ANY input would be much appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://img144.imagevenue.com/img.php...792_hduff3.jpg


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Feb 12, 2008)

AHA!

Would these work?

http://www.forever21.com/product.asp...59788&Page=all


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 13, 2008)

those look like a very good match!


----------



## COBI (Feb 13, 2008)

It's a very Olivia Newton-John at the end of Grease look.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 13, 2008)

These are very close as well.






J Brand 10" Ankle Skinny Stretch Jean - shopbop.com


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I think Simply Elegant hit the nail on the head. Apparently she loves her J Brand jeans, and can be seen wearing some here
Denimology: Hilary Duff In J Brand Jeans
they seem to be the same ones in the pic u posted


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Feb 13, 2008)

^ I was just about to say J brand too! I have those and they're amazing.


----------



## alien21xx (Feb 13, 2008)

^ Yup these are J Brand 10" skinny jeans. I have these in 3 colors and they are soooo hot! I love them!


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh GIRLS thanks a lot!!!!!!

How are the J Brand sizings?  Because I would be ordering from England and would need to get it right....


----------



## alien21xx (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trojanpopcorn* 

 
_Oh GIRLS thanks a lot!!!!!!

How are the J Brand sizings?  Because I would be ordering from England and would need to get it right...._

 
It depends on the color/wash you are getting. For most of the 10" skinny, they are true to size. If you got a size 25, it really is for size 25 ( i never had any problem buying this; there's no J Brand in Singapore until recently also and I was able to buy 5 pairs that fit me exactly the way I expected without having even fitted a single pair before buying)

If you're planning to get the 12" cigarette pants, the Ink wash tends to run a half size larger after maybe 10 washings. On the other hand, the Super Dark wash is about a half-size smaller than the other washes. It loosens to a comfortable fit after 3 washes.

I suggest you try to get J Brand in Revolve Clothing. The customer service is awesome and there are a good number of coupons for discount. Don't forget to email the customer service after you make your purchase, as they give 25% off for first time customers!


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Feb 14, 2008)

i they are Miss Sixty J-Lot jeans


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 7, 2008)

This is an old post , but those look like J brand skinny jeans....
oops, you guys have already figured that out LOL


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yup skinny jeans are getting shorter!!!! Its a sexy look i think.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 7, 2008)

ooo. i think i saw a pair like this at H&M.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 8, 2008)

You will love J Brand jeans. I bought a pair for my 19yr old daughter and they look great on her. So I got her a couple more because they fit so well. I love ordering from shopbop.com and revolveclothing.com. They both have free shipping and great return policies, I think they both have free return shipping.


----------

